# NBA Basket Ball Team Executive Used Fake Twitter Accounts To Criticize Own Players



## WhatInThe (May 30, 2018)

A NBA basket ball team general manager for the Philadelphia 76ers reportedly used fake twitter accounts to criticize his own players. He supposedly set up 5 different accounts to comment on his own team/players. It's believed he wanted to fester negative stories and incentivize players.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/repor...m-used-fake-twitter-accounts-to-smear-players

I usually see stories about Philadelphia fans behaving badly but this is a first. Team management behaving badly.


----------

